# SuperScrimpers



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Did anyone watch this on Ch4 tonight. Top tip for restoring your dull paint on your car.....mix exfoliating cream with car polish :speechles. So who's going to be first to try it?


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah that will work - abrasives added to polish. Would certainly bring back faded paint. - Whether I would try it is a different matter - scrap panel maybe but the chemistry would work to a 'degree'.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Not at the price my exfoliating cream costs.....


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

neilos said:


> Not at the price my exfoliating cream costs.....


:lol::lol:
cheaper to just buy another bottle of polish:buffer:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

NorthernNick said:


> :lol::lol:
> cheaper to just buy another bottle of polish:buffer:


Yeah, I'll rub t-cut into my face.....:lol:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

neilos said:


> Yeah, I'll rub t-cut into my face.....:lol:


what and dry yourself with a dodo supernatural drying towel (i have rescued mine from the towel box more than once) :wall:


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Or just go to poundland and spend a quid buying a polish....


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Cannot stand that programme. Full of numpties making a mess of stuff. That takes the biscuit though. As if my Estée Lauder exfoliation cream is cheaper than car stuff, can't believe they suggested that. Oh and phone round for the best deal on gas - no ****, sherlock!?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

I watched it, a rather strange bunch LOL


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

shonajoy said:


> Cannot stand that programme. Full of numpties making a mess of stuff. That takes the biscuit though. As if my Estée Lauder exfoliation cream is cheaper than car stuff, can't believe they suggested that. Oh and phone round for the best deal on gas - no ****, sherlock!?


I agree...

I find most of it is either common sense... or soo strange I wouldn't even think of doing it! :lol:

:thumb:


----------

